# Employment gaps



## CutandPaste (Aug 16, 2019)

Guys, 
Id like to know how you explain to your new employer your gaps of unemployment. I have left several jobs in the past and it is always my problem how to address it since Im not supposed to mention an illness during my new job interview. Do you guys perhaps lie about your dates of employment? I know I cant be the only one that was unemployed due to LG
Curious about your experiences...


----------



## ummmmmmwhatnow (Jul 28, 2021)

CutandPaste said:


> Guys,
> Id like to know how you explain to your new employer your gaps of unemployment. I have left several jobs in the past and it is always my problem how to address it since Im not supposed to mention an illness during my new job interview. Do you guys perhaps lie about your dates of employment? I know I cant be the only one that was unemployed due to LG
> Curious about your experiences...


Hey, I just make up stuff and create entries like "Career break, travelled around Europe" etc.

I would absolutely not mention LG or bowel issues for any job interview whether remote or otherwise


----------



## hereforya (7 mo ago)

CutandPaste said:


> Guys,
> Id like to know how you explain to your new employer your gaps of unemployment. I have left several jobs in the past and it is always my problem how to address it since Im not supposed to mention an illness during my new job interview. Do you guys perhaps lie about your dates of employment? I know I cant be the only one that was unemployed due to LG
> Curious about your experiences...


Hey, I know this was months ago, and I imagine you have gone through your job search at this point. Felt as if I should post this here for future searchers, though. The key to resume gaps is to NOT avoid it.

It's entirely okay to put a section under your work history claiming what you did during the gap or why you took it. At the end of the day, the most important thing on your resume is keeping chronological order. 

Furthermore, I don't believe putting that you had to take off for health reasons should be out of the question. It's honest and the hiring manager really can't ask further questions about it. Especially after the last few years we've had (pandemic that shall not be named), I think it's more understandable than before.









Employment Gaps - How to Explain Breaks in Your Resume (Examples)


Looking to get back into your field? Have significant employment gaps in your resume? Have no fear. Here is how to break back into the field.




tier2tek.com


----------

